# Kiss



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Is no one on here going to see KISS on their uk tour?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I wouldn't actually mind seeing them.

Up until recently I kind of considered them a hugely overrated band. Yet, have given them a try and songs like 'Love gun' and 'Detroit Rock City' are pretty legendary. 

They've become a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine hahaha.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Newcastle arena baby................Kiss may be on the down slope but still, good to say Ive seen them live


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Fin2982 said:


> Newcastle arena baby................Kiss may be on the down slope but still, good to say Ive seen them live


I,m going to Manc monday night, after seeing the yt vids am looking forward to it even more. First band I ever saw (83) and havent seen them for 11 years now. I,ve read they were on fire in Newcastle, even better than the Sheffield show.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Not a huge fan of KISS but I've got to say "Crazy Nights" is awesome. 

Is there a better key change in rock history?!?!?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Saw KISS at MEN arena on monday 10th and it was easily one of the best shows I,ve seen in 26years of concert going. They certainly know how to entertain and also had a great stage production with enough pyro to blow the roof off. Great venue as well.


----------

